# SIMS 2 ULTIMATE COLLECTION FREE - ORIGIN



## Lauren (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok, so my friend gave me a code to type in for free and i thought id share it with you all


firstly, download/open origin
go to redeem product
Type in ILOVETHESIMS


this is what it comes with
The Sims 2
The Sims 2: University
The Sims 2: Nightlife
The Sims 2: Holiday Party Pack
The Sims 2: Open for Business
The Sims 2: Family Fun Stuff
The Sims 2: Glamour Life Stuff
The Sims 2: Pets
The Sims 2: Seasons
The Sims 2: Celebration Stuff
The Sims 2: H&M Fashion Stuff
The Sims 2: Bon Voyage
The Sims 2: Teen Style Stuff
The Sims 2: FreeTime
The Sims 2: Kitchen & Bath Interior Design Stuff
The Sims 2: IKEA Home Stuff
The Sims 2: Apartment Life
The Sims 2: Mansion & Garden Stuff.



TA DA! Even if you don't play, get it, its free and might cure the boredom.

I've done it so it works. Ends 31st  July.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool! Thank you so much! I still have the original game as CDs but they don't work anymore.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 24, 2014)

Keitara said:


> Cool! Thank you so much! I still have the original game as CDs but they don't work anymore.



Have fun, i need feed back if it works in different countries, so let me know!


----------



## Orieii (Jul 24, 2014)

Omg! Thank you so much! I used to own some of the Sims 2 expansion packs but my computer stopped working because it was so slow. I'll make sure I download this soon :3 Thank you!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 24, 2014)

CAN WE TELL ME ASAP IF IT CAN BE USED OUT OF THE UK <3 thank you <3 and enjoy!


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 24, 2014)

Lauren said:


> CAN WE TELL ME ASAP IF IT CAN BE USED OUT OF THE UK <3 thank you <3 and enjoy!


It works in the US


----------



## unravel (Jul 24, 2014)

HAHAHAHA GOING TO GET THIS NOWI HOPE ITS WORTH IT


----------



## Lauren (Jul 24, 2014)

Pokebub said:


> It works in the US



Great! Well it's world wide not just the UK, enjoy guys! <3


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 24, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo It's only for PC I only have a mac </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks anyways!!! (I'm going to steal my brother's PC now)


----------



## Nage (Jul 24, 2014)

this. yesterday. me. spamming all my friends
LINK HERE SIMS 2 FREE
YA TEK omg. LOL.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 24, 2014)

Nage said:


> this. yesterday. me. spamming all my friends
> LINK HERE SIMS 2 FREE
> YA TEK omg. LOL.



Wow, you're very excited?


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 24, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo It's only for PC I only have a mac </3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks anyways!!! (I'm going to steal my brother's PC now)



You can still have The Sims 2, you just won't be able to install it on your Mac


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 25, 2014)

Pokebub said:


> You can still have The Sims 2, you just won't be able to install it on your Mac



Yeah, I have a Mac but I got it so I can play it when I'm on a PC.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm downloading it now. It's 10% done. It'll probably take a few hours before it's done. Stupid slow internet. Animal Crossing and Tomodachi Life will have to keep me entertained while it downloads.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 25, 2014)

Already played it! Makes fun! I like that the gameplay runs faster, in 3 the sims stand around for 30 ingame seconds before they do something and actions like washing hands and flushing the toilet also don't take forever.
 I somehow feel like a noob though because I don't understand when the newspaper comes to my house, I waited 2 days but it never arrived, had to cheat a computer for my girl to find a job XD. I'm too used to Sims 3.

And it works in Germany!
 So fellow german TBTers, go grab the ultimate collection!


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't played this game in years. It finished installing earlier today and I just got the chance to try it out. It's so gorgeous on this newer computer than what I'm used to! And so _fast_ 8D And oh, all the custom content to download... I'll be at it for weeks.

Welp. Looks like I won't be bothering with Sims 3 for a looong time.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 27, 2014)

THIS HAS MADE MY DAY.

BRB SCREAMING​


----------



## Lauren (Jul 29, 2014)

2 days left! It's looking like its worldwide! Grab it even if you won't play it! It's free! You might end up playing it in the future!


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 31, 2014)

Lauren, thank you so much. Stay fabulous.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2014)

I wish there was a way you could like, idk play multiplayer.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 31, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I wish there was a way you could like, idk play multiplayer.



A multiplayer expansion pack for the new Sims would be awesome. I'm sure there'd be a way for them to make it work for the game.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

they wont introduce multilayer as it would be abused so much.

last day guys! it takes less than 5 minutes!


----------



## cIementine (Jul 31, 2014)

*does sims 2 work with windows 8?*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, but it SUCKS on Windows 8 as far as I know.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

It's running fine on my PC, windows 8.1

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have zoo tycoon running on my PC, that is a 2001 game. Now sims 2 was released in 2009.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jul 31, 2014)

Holy ****, that's pretty awesome. I always wanted to try out TS2 because people rave about it, but I never got to play it.

edit; damn, not working for me.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

I think it's because it's a British code, it's now the 1st here. You can keep trying. It told me it failed but appeared in my games list.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jul 31, 2014)

I tried a few times but it kept giving me an error message--I think it's because the 31st passed. Ah, well. I've been neglecting my Sims 3 games for a while anyway so that gave me incentive to start playing again.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

Well sorry! although, you're all welcome to add me on origin, LaurenVHull
 glad people got it when they could!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

downloaded -> q-q won't work for me. It sucks on windows 8.


----------



## Goth (Dec 9, 2014)

is it possible to get someones origin account download all the games on the computer then log out and the other guy changes the password then you got to the files and start the boot file of the game?


----------



## Meadows (Dec 9, 2014)

this for pc or what


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 9, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> is it possible to get someones origin account download all the games on the computer then log out and the other guy changes the password then you got to the files and start the boot file of the game?


Doubt it.



Wendy Marvell said:


> this for pc or what


Yes.


----------



## Goth (Dec 9, 2014)

Tom said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> 
> Yes.



It works withe the sims 3


----------

